# My new Bottle Filler



## rrawhide (Aug 31, 2010)

Got my new toy in today - This is a Marchisio, painted body with 3 stainless steel filler spouts.


I saw this at Vintners Vault for $199. Looked kinda good next to the Zambelli at $500 BUT then I remembered seeing them on the Gino Pinto website. Looked them up again and they had them priced $59.95 so I jumped on it in case there was an error. It is the exact one that VV had. 


so, since we all like pictures so much, here 'tis

























I have used my friends Zambelli and this appears to be the same unit except painted metal instead of all stainless.


Let you know how it works later. I will either feed it with a small demand pump or by gravity.


rrawhide


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks good Rick. I look forward to hearing how it works and pictures of how you pump the wine into it. Nice deal!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, looks cool. Auto shut off I would imagine.


----------



## gaudet (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice, probably cost more to ship it 

Good deal....


----------



## grapeman (Aug 31, 2010)

And if your toilet ever needs a new float, you can use this one in a pinch! Chuckle Chuckle



I looked at those last winter and then decided to make my own, which reminds me, I need to update that post when I get a few minutes.


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 31, 2010)

congrats Rick...would love to see it in action


----------



## Waldo (Sep 1, 2010)

I wanna see it full of wine


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 1, 2010)

A steal for $60! 

Good score!


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 9, 2010)

Used my bottle filler today and was pleased. It worked very well - quite fast - almost too fast to keep up with. Started the 3 bottle line and backed off to 2 bottles at a time. Just need to get 'rythum' going. Bottled 3 carboys so just over 6 cases. 


Comments: Used my racking cane in the carboys and had to heat the end to fit over stainless input tube. When done, left about 3 inches of 1/2" tube on the filler. Next time, I will just get a connector and get to going!! Needed a little more space for the input hose - got a kink one time and stopped the line - just had to restart by sucking on each tube. It was easy to use - you just rest the empty bottle in a 'notch' and press down and the wine flows. If does have an auto-stop when full and a little practice is needed to get the bottle off the tube without leaking a little wine. Need practice on this!! Wish that there was a drain in the wine pan - when done it leaves about 1/2 bottle or so in the resivour (sp). What I did was get a funnel and poured into a 1 gallon carboy and then poured into bottles. Actually, since I had two white wines to bottle I just left the wine and changed carboys and kept on filling. The carboys were about 18" higher that the filler and this seemed to be fine for the racking cane. If and when I bottle the barrels, I will probably use a demand pump and go either directly to the filler or go to a smaller 10-12 gallon container and then gravity from there.


Here's how I set this up:


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 9, 2010)

After using - am I glad that I bought this - YES!! For $60 you can fill a lot of bottles fast. The set up needs to be modified a little but worked well. The clean up was fast and easy. The operator just needs to get a little smoother but that will come with use. Hope that this helps ya'll. I may try to have someone install a drain valve in the pan. 


rrawhide


----------



## Waldo (Sep 9, 2010)

Alright !!! You got it going on now buddy


----------



## grapeman (Sep 9, 2010)

I know someone locally who bought one of those recently. He said it worked great, but the biggest thing is having to suck on the filler spouts to begin flow. He said it is really easy to "sip" a bit too much. 


Good deal for the money.


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 9, 2010)

looks good..only problem that i saw is that you drank diet coke while doing all this  something is amiss


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

Awesome filler for the price! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks like you were a bottling machine there Rick!

Where is the auto shutoff mechanism located? Can't seem to make it out in any of the pics.


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 9, 2010)

Morn' 


To answer the 2 questions - First RICH, you have to suck the $500 Zambelli to start the flow also!!!! NO COMMENTS, PLEASE, AL !!!


Mike - the auto shutoff apparantely is when the tube is at a certain level - it stops!!. It also has a tightening screw at each tube so you can set the pressure to hold different bottles. The clear bottles are a little lighter that the green so had to turn the wing-nut to tighten.


AL, do you think that there was diet coke in thecan, or what?
hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!


Hopefully, Sat, we will pick the Rkatsiteli. There seems to be 50 vines of this and the brix a couple of days ago was 21. 


Hope you all have a good day.


rrawhide


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 9, 2010)

Diet Coke with a "kick" perhaps!


----------

